# Wow Grafikeinstellungen



## Redwings (10. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,musste grad notgedrungen ne Radeon 9800pro in meinem Rechner einbauen!
Da ich nen WoW zocker bin würd ich gern wissen wie man diese Karte am besten auf das Spiel abstimmt...momentan ist es mehr am Ruckeln wie alles andere und eigentlich müsste diese Karte das locker packen oder?
Gruss Redwings
Ps:Neuste Treiber sind installiert!
Ich freue mich über jede Antwort.


----------



## Jinntao (12. November 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=21610


----------



## Super PePe (12. November 2007)

AA in den Treibersettings deaktiven (Wow versucht immer min. 1xAA zufahren - daher direkt an den treibersettings ausschalten)

config.wtf oeffnen

wert: farclip von "777" auf "177" abaendern
eventuelle fillDensity drosseln // default ist 48 - fang bei wert 1 an - alle überfluessigen objekte werden aus der darstellung entfernt - danach kannst du soweit hoch gehen bis deine fps anfangen instabil zu werden

bloomeffect etc kannst natürlich vergessen

init 0


# farclip 177
# filldensity 1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loca (13. November 2007)

Hab ein problem hab eine NVIDIA GeForce 7600 gs Grafikkarte und seit paar tage nach ca. 1 minute eingeloggen sieht so aus bei der Grafik:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte helf mir in das bild ist nicht so schlimm, aber wird immer schlimmer


----------



## Tyan (13. November 2007)

@ loce
1. treiber update?!
2. kompitaltät mit wow prüfen
3. ggf. anti alysing deaktivieren


----------



## Kuhrt (14. November 2007)

das kenn ich irgentwoher loca... meine geforce 6800gs hat auch solche probs alle paar tage bekomme ich mitten im game ähnliche grafikbugs...

denke auch es liegt an den treibern was mich aber wundert da ich eigtl mit Forceware noch nie probs hatte hmmmm ...


----------



## Mondenkynd (14. November 2007)

Redwings schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,musste grad notgedrungen ne Radeon 9800pro in meinem Rechner einbauen!
> Da ich nen WoW zocker bin würd ich gern wissen wie man diese Karte am besten auf das Spiel abstimmt...momentan ist es mehr am Ruckeln wie alles andere und eigentlich müsste diese Karte das locker packen oder?
> Gruss Redwings
> Ps:Neuste Treiber sind installiert!
> Ich freue mich über jede Antwort.



Eigentlich ja aber Pros sind immer die letzte Wahl an Grafikkarten.


----------



## talsimir (4. April 2008)

Loca schrieb:


> Hab ein problem hab eine NVIDIA GeForce 7600 gs Grafikkarte und seit paar tage nach ca. 1 minute eingeloggen sieht so aus bei der Grafik:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hatte das selbe Problem lag daran das sich meine Grafikkarte nicht mit meinem Mainboard so verstand wie ich es wollte.-Ergo: Musste neue Graka einbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------

